# Group discount on "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium"



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/134690-discount-pricing-my-book.html

This would be very easy for DFW APC if enough members are interested.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd be interested in getting one, and putting some money forward so we could get a group discount.


----------

